Ask HN: How to Automate Large Work Spaces and Tools Setup on Windows Machines? - important
======
teyc
You can have a look at how some of my colleagues publish their new machine
powershell scripts.

[https://github.com/tathamoddie/New-
Machine.ps1/blob/master/N...](https://github.com/tathamoddie/New-
Machine.ps1/blob/master/New-Machine.ps1)

[https://robdmoore.id.au/blog/2014/06/15/announcing-repave-
ps...](https://robdmoore.id.au/blog/2014/06/15/announcing-repave-psm1/)

------
important
Guys , how do I automate setting up large work spaces and installing required
tools on windows machines? Typically the task involves checking our repos,
setting evn variables and copying config and other files.

------
lazylizard
sccm? group policy and logon scripts?

